# Four bore muzzleloader



## Jriley (Aug 13, 2010)

Well, I just realized one of my dreams tonight. I just bought a 4-bore muzzleloading shotgun! That's over an inch caliber btw. I looked up some loads and found that the roundball to shoot out of this is 1,900 grains. What do you think that would do to a Georgia whitetail or hog? I'm itching to pattern this with a quarter pound of #6 shot.
It's in pretty good condition, with a brown patina, but no pitting.
I guess what I would wonder is where do I find a starting load for this beast? I want to start out low and work my way up to the 16-dram loads I've seen quoted on some of the boards dealing with African hunting.
I was thinking about strapping it to a tractor tire and hiding behind a tree while I pulled a rope connected to a trigger. Is that paranoid?


----------



## Craig Knight (Aug 13, 2010)

Recoil has never phased me but I believe that thing might thump you pretty good. Lets see some videos when you fire it off.


----------



## Gumbo1 (Aug 13, 2010)

Give us some pictures of the beast now!


----------



## Jriley (Aug 13, 2010)

*pics!*

Here they are!


----------



## tullisfireball (Aug 13, 2010)

It may look like this when you get a full load in it! 
Have Fun


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-4xhp9BReY


----------



## georgia_home (Aug 14, 2010)

when you start getting up to that size, some people may start calling that a PUNT gun. although they were more like a blunderbus.

if you read about many places along the coast, especially the mid-atlantic area, and maryland's eastern shore in particular.

for deer/hogs... maybe buckshot on a deer would be good. i lost faith in buckshot for hogs last year... at least lead.

that is a very interesting gun!

i don't know that i'd trust that thing go boom, in the  intended fashion if loaded and shot.


----------



## Jriley (Aug 14, 2010)

georgia_home said:


> when you start getting up to that size, some people may start calling that a PUNT gun. although they were more like a blunderbus.
> 
> if you read about many places along the coast, especially the mid-atlantic area, and maryland's eastern shore in particular.
> 
> ...



I've had some of the same thoughts. The barrel was clear and the nipple doesn't have any obstructions. But, I've read about metal fatigue etc. I'm going to take it to a gunsmith who specializes in muzzleloaders Monday. I look at it as if I have a wallhanger, it is a very interesting one.


----------



## sandhillmike (Aug 23, 2010)

I don't know about Georgia, but in Florida anything over 10 gauge is illegal for taking game.


----------



## Jriley (Aug 24, 2010)

It's illegal for waterfowl and upland game but not for big game.


----------



## stev (Aug 24, 2010)

thats gonna hurt .good luck


----------



## LawnStalker (Aug 24, 2010)

I'd wager that with the right load you have the tool to neatly turn inside out just about any critter in GA. Find the right velocity such that it doesn't penetrate so much as pinch the front side to the back side of your target. Whatever you do don't miss with that might cut down a tree on top of you.

What velocities/energy are you expecting out of that monster? 

4-Bore the ultimate hallway defender! 1/4 pound of projectiles at a time- when you absolutely positively have to hit everything in front of you with at least 10 proejctiles.

Amazing shotgun there... Hope it's up to shooting. It has too much potential to end up a wall hanger.


----------



## tharris73 (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice looking color on that piece of history there.  Do you know how much it weighs?  I agree with lawnstalker, I hope it shots!


----------



## Jriley (Aug 24, 2010)

*More info.*

I've found out a lot more about the gun since I bought it. I was confused because it only weighs about 7 pounds and doesn't have a ramrod attached to it. What I found out is that it is an English Pigeon gun. Basically an English gentleman would have a servant load the gun with a range rod and would shoot at live pigeons that were released out of a trap. The large bore was there to provide a more even pattern with little or no choke (supposedly). The amount of powder and shot was restricted to the same load regardless of the bore size used. Most of the guns were 10, 6 and 8 bore guns. 
The proof marks are Birmingham, England black powder proofs from the late 1860's (as far as I can tell).
I'm not going to shoot it until I do more research and have it checked out more. I'm hoping to load it with a quarter pound or so of #4 shot and kill a turkey this spring. But we will see what I find out from a gunsmith.


----------



## blocky (Sep 20, 2010)

Man that thing would echo thru the woods like thunder and cause false forest fire reports. Would really like to see what it would do to a turkey!


----------



## turkey foot (Sep 30, 2010)

I've read where people have accepted what a gunsmith says about the safty of a gun and are sorry they did. No disrespect to gunsmiths but unless they can test the metal, I'm not sure the gun can be certified as safe to shoot, due to it's age and unknown strength of metal. Be carefull.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 30, 2010)

Don't know about deer, but Frederick Selous used those things to good effect on elephants. I'd say a good starting load would be about a whole can of Goex and a downrigger weight.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 30, 2010)

Wonder what that Lead Ball looks like, a baseball???

WOO HOO...  Kicky-Pooh...

Too bad it's not a double    

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------

